# Pup only eats which u watch or hand feed him



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

Hey good people,

I have a 5 month pup that for the last couple of weeks doesnt seem to have an appetite like he used to. First I thought it was due to his teething but he is chewing everything else fine.

It has got to the point where he looks at the bowl and turns and walks away. He will eat now if I stand and watch him or put some kibble in my hand. He started out loving the food now it seems like he hates it.

If i give him a treat or some actual beef or chicken, he devours it.

I was feeding him 3 times a day, now I have to put the food back up and force him to eat the 3rd time.

Anyone ever have this happen? Thanks in advance


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

may not like what you're feeding.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I would have a vet check him to rule out any medical problems. Then if all is well, I would put the bowl on the floor, give him ten minutes to eat, pick it up, wait awhile(a few hours), put it back down, give him ten minutes, pick it up...no treats, bones, etc, only his food in the bowl..eventually he will eat(basic survival instincts). He needs to learn that you give him the food, their is a window, and then it is closed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

instead of feeding him 3 times a day, drop it down to 2. He may not be needing that 3rd meal because he's still full from the previous one or not hungry from the previous meal. How much is he getting per day?


----------



## Alaska16 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice all.

He may eat a bit in the morn then alot more at night so around 3 to 3.5 cups.

Its just weird how he really liked the food then seemed to not like it at all. 

Now that I think about it, this kind of started when he was getting more treats.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

My 7 week puppy does that too. He will eat the most when I am near or from my hand, sometimes he doesn't eat at all if I'm not around, I mean he is still young! If you plan on feeding him a lot of kibble I don't suggest letting him eat a lot of non kibble food because he will develop high preferences I think. Always try mixing something with kibble!

I feed my pup 3 times a day, I would suggest that instead of feeding him kibble on the 2nd meal, (which is around noon or in the afternoon?) is feed him some plain sugar free yogurt, it's actually really healthy! The yogurt has a bacteria that doesn't give the dog runs like milk!

Also make sure he is getting the correct exercise!


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

I fed colt a hard boiled egg with some olive oil, he devoured it in like 4.67 seconds, and during his meal I went away for a while and he didn't even care or notice to see where I went because he was so happy! 

But again if I put his kibble and I am not about half a meter beside him he will go sit in a corner lol


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

You caught some of the problem when you realized the increase in treats.
As stated, switch to twice a day.
For what it's worth, my dog has been eating like that her whole life (4 years).
Prefers to eat at night even though the food is sitting there all day.
You can do twice a day feedings then pick up the food not eaten after 20 minutes (also as stated). The dog will not starve and you will get him into a routine and the
routine will take over.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl was like that, still is pretty much. I free feed my puppies together with one bowl. Have absolutely no food aggression. I tried two bowls and they always ate together in one.
I feed "taste if the wild" they love it! (She just turned one-he is 7months)
Most of the time they leave the bowl half full. My girl has always been on the small skinny side. The vet says she's perfect but I think she looks thin (only 54 pds). So i never want her to go hungry.My boy is solid muscle larger than her, he was just weighed at 77 pds. 
By free feeding they can have what and when they want to eat. Are you always hungry at 8:00 in the morning? Why should they have to gobble up the food in 10 minutes when we say they should! 
Just my opinion and it works for us.
Enjoy your little puppy!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

